# 9.0p1 and ZFS



## LoZio (May 10, 2012)

Hi
 I found a problem in 9.0 with ZFS and also found a patch to correct it. The patch is http://people.freebsd.org/~pjd/patches/zfs_sid.h.patch and is from some month ago.

Today I upgraded to 9.0p1 and expected a patched zfs.ko to download, including that patch and others I've seen. It didn't.

What am I missing here? Should I wait for a 9.1 release?
Thanks


----------



## vermaden (May 10, 2012)

The 9.0p1/9.0p2/.../9.0pN patches are only SECURITY fixes, there are NO BUG FIXES for the RELEASE, You will have to use STABLE to have BUGs fixed.


----------



## LoZio (May 10, 2012)

Ok, so if I understand correctly the version that comes out from the installation DVD (RELEASE) receives security fixes. To have BINARY upgrades also for "generic" fixes, like the ZFS ones, I should switch to STABLE.
The second question now is, since I cannot use freebsd-update to "upgrade" to STABLE, how can I do? I can only find instruction for the source upgrades.
Thanks


----------



## vermaden (May 10, 2012)

LoZio said:
			
		

> Ok, so if I understand correctly the version that comes out from the installation DVD (RELEASE) receives security fixes. To have BINARY upgrades also for "generic" fixes, like the ZFS ones, I should switch to STABLE.



There are no BINARY updates to STABLE, You have to recompile every time.



			
				LoZio said:
			
		

> The second question now is, since I cannot use freebsd-update to "upgrade" to STABLE, how can I do? I can only find instruction for the source upgrades.



Using this guide will take You where You want:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26140


----------



## LoZio (May 10, 2012)

It is what I was thinking about: recompiling is not a practical option in my setup.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## vermaden (May 10, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Sebulon (May 11, 2012)

I just csupÂ´ed a few days ago to 8-STABLE and that patch still wasnÂ´t added.

I had forgotten about it and after restarting, the machine panicked just like before. I had to go back and refetch that patch, rebuild world and kernel again, and then it was back to normal.

@Lozio
Let us know if itÂ´s added to 9-STABLE yet, otherwise I think itÂ´s just been forgotten, or something. But itÂ´s sad that it hinders people going from Solaris ZFS to FreeBSD ZFS must start by hitting a brick wall like this.

/Sebulon


----------



## vermaden (May 11, 2012)

Another reason: http://blogs.technet.com/b/openness...reebsd-support-on-windows-server-hyper-v.aspx


----------

